

Higher Ed's Event Horizon: How Universities Will Collapse Under Their Own Weight - MLMorley
https://medium.com/@MLMorley/higher-education-s-event-horizon-9b150898a59d

======
taylodl
Statements from the article like "how much value are universities contributing
to students and is it worth the societal cost?" are cringeworthy. The better
question to ask is what is the societal cost of ignorance? That's a different
spin on the question does society have an interest in reducing the cost of
education?

